# Best simple brass faucets



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

These may come across as kind of dumb questions, but here goes.

What is a good solid brass kitchen faucet that I can provide?

What is a good solid brass lav faucet I can provide?

I will install a home owner provided faucet, and make it clear as to where the warranty starts and stops. But, when I provide a faucet, I want it to be better than what is now starting to show up in my supply houses.

Some components are being made out of inferior/thin plastic that shouldn't on these newer faucets. Integrated supply lines have irreplaceable o-rings that can get messed up and then you have to scrap the whole faucet.

I don't "sell" as many faucets as I used to, but I want to have a better option on hand when I am summoned to install a new faucet. What has become the norm is making me explore my options.

--Will


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

woberkrom said:


> These may come across as kind of dumb questions, but here goes.
> 
> What is a good solid brass kitchen faucet that I can provide?
> 
> ...


This might sound dumb, and I may get some backlash from this, but Kingston Brass has a pretty decent faucet. Solid brass construction, lifetime warranty, I think they use delta cartridges. 
Let me have it.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> This might sound dumb, and I may get some backlash from this, but Kingston Brass has a pretty decent faucet. Solid brass construction, lifetime warranty, I think they use delta cartridges.
> Let me have it.


Moen and Delta have been around forever, and their basic components could easily be copied. Indeed, many knock offs are already copying Delta's cartridges and cup/spring design.

Maybe these designs are moving out of patent? Maybe Delta's already has?

Why can't these be treated as "open source" components of a better faucet?

Why can't we have a nice, high quality, preferably low lead brass set of faucets that use these near ubiquitous designs/components?

If this is what Kingston Brass is doing, then I will be checking them out.

--Will


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been using the moen commercial line in the past few years. No repairs yet. They may not be the fanciest thing out there but are solid and affordable.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Moen. Reliable and easily repairable.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Knock on wood i haven't bought a single repair part for the commercial line.

I hope the are stock when the time comes.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Welp I'm going to take a hit on this one but here goes:

Wolverine Brass
I been installing them for roughly 1 1/2 - 2 years now no issues.

We also use Delta product. Hans Grohe's lavatory faucets are made of brass. $$$$


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I provide Chicago Faucets on T & M, on bid, it's usually A/S. Chicago is still solid brass, with 1/2" waterways.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

3KP said:


> Welp I'm going to take a hit on this one but here goes:
> 
> Wolverine Brass
> I been installing them for roughly 1 1/2 - 2 years now no issues.


I will agree with you:thumbsup:. WB makes a good faucet at a good price. I use there lav faucets alot with good results.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like Delta, I know I can easily get repair parts for them.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

A guy really can't go wrong with Delta or Moen. I have noticed some of the newer Moen kitchen faucets have the intregal supply lines you mentioned, but they are braided stainless and seem to be OK.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

I have had some issues with some newer Moen single handle faucets with the handle getting loose and/or leaking from the spout orings getting pinched. Seems like there are more parts on them now a days where the handle attaches to the stem to worry about.

We have been using Kohler if asked to supply a faucet, and have had good luck with them.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Gerber used to make a faucet that was all brass construction, along with Central brass. Renters couldn't tear them up. Don't know if they're still manufactured like that.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Moen and the older style Delta. I wish Delta kept the spring & seat design, ever since they switched to the DTS I've been mostly using Moen. I also don't like anything with a ceramic cartridge.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Back in the 50's the residential service plumber was more than just a fixture exchanger. He was a consultant, and he carried fine brass goods and made repairs people could rely on for years. Now we are left with limited quality and angry people who want to point the finger at us.

I have been Moen Moen Moen most of my career. This past 18 months or so I have been quite disappointed in what I am seeing. Valve bodies that are 5 years old look horrible, and I feel they have become just another throw away product. The trim plates are getting so thin and crappy I swear if held up in the right light you can see light through them.

The kitchen faucets continue to feel cheaper, lighter, and crappier.
The truth is I have almost no faith in any ones residential faucets right now. I had a customer buy a 1200.00 Dorn Bracht faucet from Fergies and even it felt like a POS. I have been putting in Chicago at the hospital and it is hard picking up a Moen after working with Chicago.

Residential I have been pushing WB products. They seem to feel the heaviest and if I put a moen trim plate and WB trim plate in the clients hands, it wins almost every time. By no means is WB perfect either, all the heavy duty in the world doesn't mean squat with a nylon stem. But I can feel good that it is not on a big box shelf, and the Company I buy it from is wholesale only.


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

I've always liked Delta.Repairs are easy and cheap.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried to pull a Moen lav cartridge yesterday. I installed the faucet about 4 years ago. I had to break a couple of crappy plastic doodads in the handle to get everything out of the way to pull the cartridge. local hardware had no parts. I ended up buying a new cheapo Moen faucet instead.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

*where are these made??*










The faucet on the right is Delta, on the left PP. Tell me they are not made in the same chinese factory.!!!
The brass shanks are plastic lined, all the water way parts are plastic.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow looks the same. The new Delta's are a POS. Thanks California :thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I ordered a few Wolverine Brass Single handle faucets the other day. Will post some pics when they get in.


----------

